# Onkyo TX-NR3010 - intermittent static in right channel



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I just received the 3010 today from accessories4less.com. Refurbished, 1 year warranty. I'm having intermittent static in the Right Front channel. All other active channels (L, C, Surround L+R, Surround Back L+R) sound clean. The static is clearly audible, and is usually at least as loud as whatever source is playing back. Once it starts, it happens for several seconds to several minutes. The static changes in tone and volume at seemingly random time intervals. Static continues even continues if I select one of the unconnected analog inputs. Turning on the Audyssey and Dynamic EQ seems to make it louder, but disabling these features does not eliminate the static. Muting immediately stops the static, but it typically returns when unmuted.

I just sat here for a while with the receiver on and an HDMI input selected that has no audio playing. Static came on briefly a couple of times over the hour-ish I was sitting around, and stopped without me doing anything. I've heard it on several other inputs and with audio playing, too, including the built-in Spotify and TiVo over HDMI.

The 3010 is replacing a Denon 2807. No other components or cabling has changed, except for the removal of an HDMI switch. The placement of all components is also the same. The speaker connections are bare #14 speaker wire in the screw posts. I re-connected R, and it is quite tight, as are all other channels.

I've reached out to Onkyo support with a similar description. Any theories?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Jimbo, do you have any Hamm radio operators near you? My former neighbor was(bless his soul), and I had lots of interference off and on over the years. I mostly had trouble hearing him in the subwoofers, but RF can do some crazy stuff. Just an idea.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I was thinking it might be RF something... It is strange that it is only interfering with one channel, though. I'm shutting down anything that puts out WiFi or Bluetooth in this room now. Most of my stuff in here is already ethernet, though...


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a 30 second clip of what it sounds like:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MInC4KU7YNU2VYYWZBR0xIVXc/edit?usp=sharing

This is with all input sources powered down and the receiver playing back on one of the HDMI inputs. I shut down a couple of Bluetooth adapters that should not be connected to anything anyway - no effect. I did some large file transfers to my laptop that would saturate the WiFi - static started at around the same time, but did not stop after stopping the transfer and disabling WiFi on the laptop, so it could be coincidental. I put my phone and tablet each in airplane mode - no effect. Everything else in this room is hardwired, I think.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

I fought an issue exactly like this with my pioneer vsx-51 and Samsung bdf-5900. I searched for days trying to figure it out and discovered it was caused by the blu ray player. It has touch sensitive controls on top that as soon as I separated the blu ray player and receiver about a foot the noise would stop. It really stumped me! Hope this helps and best of luck.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I really hope it is something stupid like that... With the return policy, I'll be out shipping costs at a minimum ($100), assuming they can reproduce the issue. Still haven't heard a word from Onkyo or accessories4less.

I'm going to try to get the noise to happen and start pulling the plugs out of stuff until it stops tonight. I'll be happy if I can narrow it to a specific component. I'm not super happy to be thinking about interference getting into this fairly fancy receiver, though... Especially when I never had a problem with the old and not-so-fancy one.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That is a crazy noise. I couldn't really make much sense of it. Unfortunately for you/us, the FCC doesn't care fancy our gear is. Even in the front of most manuals, it says things about interference. ...dumb. 
I hope you hear from somebody soon.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried pulling the plugs out of things while the static was going on - no change. I set the receiver alone in a separate room, on a different circuit, away from all electronics and connected only the right channel - no inputs whatsoever - and still got the same intermittent static noise. Factory reset - still the same. I did find that the "Pure Audio" mode stops it. I'm guessing the problem lies on whatever electronics that mode bypasses.

I ended up calling Onkyo support (which I didn't realize is available 24/7) and, after a while waiting on hold, they seem to agree that there is something wrong. They recommended a local authorized repair shop. Luckily, it is only about 40 minutes away, though it is in the opposite direction of my work. Going there with all 60lbs of receiver tomorrow morning to see what they have to say.

Still no response to emails sent to accessories4less or Onkyo, but I think local repair will probably work out best anyway. By the way - accessories4less return policy for defective items has you paying the shipping charges both ways... If you got "free shipping" on your original order, they take whatever they paid for shipping out of your refund... In this case, I'd probably be out at least $100 - which is almost 10% of what I paid for the thing.

Anyhow - thanks for the input and guesses.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds like you definitely localized it...good luck with repair!


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

After a month a the repair depot, Onkyo has decided the thing is beyond repair. Parts are unavailable. Aceessories4less took care of the RMA for me, straight from the repair depot, and I've been refunded. I just bought the Denon 4520, which dropped in price over the past month to the same as what I paid for the 3010.

Moral of the story - just let your vendor RMA your broken stuff the first time they offer.


----------

